# What morph is my Leopard Gecko?



## joe1597 (May 3, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know what morph this Leopard Gecko is? Had him for 5 years and been told he's a super hypo but just want to clarify thanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks to be a hypo, a nice chunky lad too 

A super hypo lacks all pattern on the head and back.


----------

